# LGB question



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

My wife purchase a used LGB Toy Train Starter at the Dallas Area Train Show Saturday. I'm trying to get some information about it for our inventory. The locomotive is a tank 0-4-0. It has a green cab, the rest is black, has OTTO & the number 1. Underneath it has the number 92179. The two 4 wheel gondola cars are plastic and have no numbers. One is yellow and has Short Island RR printed on the side. The other car is boxcar red and has DEV OW on it. Both have copyright 1993 and made in CZECH REPUBLIC on the underside. The information I am seeking is:1. Is there an item number for the set?2. When was it made?3. What was the price?Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.RogerPOOL RR


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

found this thread here. has the answers to some of your questions.

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/115810/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------

